# سؤال لكل المسيحيين اللي هنا (من مسلم)



## د/ رفعت اسماعيل (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيفكم يا اعضاء المنتدي؟
انشاء الله تكونوا بخير
علي فكرة انا مسلم واسمي احمد
وانا ليا اصحاب كتير مسيحيين يعني 
مش بغلط فيكم وكدة وانا بحترمكم كتير
بس عندي سؤال بخاف اسألة لاصحابي
عشان مجرحش شعورهم وكدة يعني
بس قلت اسألكم انتم 
وارجو الرد علي سؤالي باحترام
لان كل واحد بيدل علي بيئتة طبعا

سؤالي هو

لو كان سيدنا عيسي(عليه السلام) ابن الله 
فازاي رب العرش والسموات والارض هيسيب ابنة يتصلب ويتعذب؟
هو دة سؤالي 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## د/ رفعت اسماعيل (18 ديسمبر 2006)

يلا يا جماعة عايز اجابة لو سمحتوا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*الى رفعت ونور وادهم وكل ابطال الموؤسسه*

اهلا وسهلا بالجمال كله رفعت اسماعيل هنا !!! بحاله لا لا انا مش مصدق .............:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
اولا اهلا ومرحبا بيك ساسالك سؤال نفتتح بيه الكلام :
ماشعورك عندما يضحى اى شخص من اجلك ماذا سوف يكون تصرفك وقتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد..
على فكره اسمك جاء على الجرح انا بحب رفعت اوى اوى وبموت فيه.


ارجو الرد


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بالنسبه للسؤال تجاه اصحابك :::
1_لازم يكون فاهم فى الايمان المسيحى كويس اوى لو غير كده بلاش .اوك
2_الموضوع كله متوقف على اسلوبك 
3_اسال واحد من المقربييين اوى اوى علشان مش يزعل منك وياخد كلامك غلط ماشى يا كابتن ..
4_فى انتظار الرد


----------



## Coptic Lady (18 ديسمبر 2006)

د/ رفعت اسماعيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كيفكم يا اعضاء المنتدي؟
> انشاء الله تكونوا بخير
> علي فكرة انا مسلم واسمي احمد
> ...


 
*لا يا استاذ رفعت متقلقش على شعورنا اصل عقبال الحبايب متعودين على كده من الاخر وبقى عندنا حصانة :yahoo: *
*سورى يعنى جتتنا نحست من اسئلتكم البايخه صراحة*
*اما عن سؤالك فهو سؤال وجيه وجيه صراحه بس الحقيقة مكانه المنتدى المسيحى مش العام يعنى سؤالك هنا عامل زى العيل التايه صراحة:thnk0001: *
*فالمنتدى المسيحى فطاحل حيردوا عليك بكل تأكيد*
*وكل سنة وانت طيب يا باشا ويجعله عامر:big37: *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 ديسمبر 2006)

> لو كان سيدنا عيسي(عليه السلام) ابن الله
> فازاي رب العرش والسموات والارض هيسيب ابنة يتصلب ويتعذب؟
> هو دة سؤالي
> وشكرا لكم



هل انت تسأل البشر ام تسأل رب الانبياء والمرسلين لانه هو الذي قرر هذا 
لو انك قرأت التوراة والنبؤات عن السيد المسيح لما سألت اصلا
لا تنسى ان بعد الآلام والموت قيامة
انسيت ان المسيح قام في اليوم الثالث ؟

ملاحظة: اذا كنت تؤمن بالصلب فعليك ان تؤمن بالقيامة
            وليس تؤمن بالصلب فقط وتتوقف


----------



## هانى سليم (20 ديسمبر 2006)

:yaka: معلش انا ممكن اضيف حاجة هل اللة لما ظهر فى سورة شجرة بقا اللة شجرة لية انتو بتشوفو الاشياء بمفهوم ديق   غير عاقل انتا يا اخى  معترف بالياهودية  صح  حول تشوف الانجيل العهد القديم وانتا تعرف ان كان فية نبوات لا بد من تحقيقها  واذا لم تحقق   النبوات ما كان من الانبياء   نبوة او بشارة :yaka: 
احب اضيف لك اضافة بسيطة ممكن يا اخى الكريم تصلى بطرقتك  وانتا بتصلى تسال ربنا  اى سوال فى دماغك ولو كان سولك دة بايمان تاكد ان ربنا هيجوبك  بطرقتة   وتاكد ان  الاجابة  دى هتكون احسن من اى ايجابة انا او غيرى هيجوبها   عايز اقلك فى الاخر على كلمة صغيرة   :dance: ربنا ينور قلبك:dance:​


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2006)

د/ رفعت اسماعيل قال:


> سؤالي هو
> 
> لو كان سيدنا عيسي(عليه السلام) ابن الله
> فازاي رب العرش والسموات والارض هيسيب ابنة يتصلب ويتعذب؟
> ...


 
بالرغم من ان سؤالك ديني و ينتمي الى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة, الا ان سؤالك سهل سنرد عليه

من قال ان الله هو الذي صلب و تعذب؟
الي صلب و تعذب جسد المسيح, جسد عادي لم يعرف الخطئة قط, فمن قال ان الله هو الذي صلب؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*لأن هى دى خطة الله لينقذ البشر من الخطية و عبودية الشيطان

أرسل ابنة الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن بة بل تكون لة الحياة الأبدية

أرسلة لمشيئتين .. المشيئة الأولى ليعلمنا الصالح فى عين الله 

و المشيئة الثانية : ليفدينا بدمة الطاهر على الصليب *


----------



## د/ رفعت اسماعيل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

كرا جدا يا جماعة افدتوني


----------



## د/ رفعت اسماعيل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا كتير


----------



## بنت الامارات (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مع احترامي لكم كيف تريدونا نقرااااا  كتاب لانجيل واهو(محرف)
ونصدق الى فيه ..


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الامارات...مش من حقق اتهام الانجيل بالتحريف والبطلان كلامك ده على اى اساس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بلاش الكلام الفاضى ده..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*


بنت الامارات قال:



			مع احترامي لكم كيف تريدونا نقرااااا  كتاب لانجيل واهو(محرف)
ونصدق الى فيه ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أزاى أتحرف ؟؟ و مين حرفة ؟؟

ردى على السؤالين دول بدليل 

+

هيتحرف أزاى و بين الأنجيل و القرآن 600 سنة و أكثر ؟؟؟؟

يعنى الأنجيل كان انتشر فى جميع انحاء العالم و أترجم الى لغات العالم كلها 

فكيف يتحرف ؟؟ هل هيجمعوا كل النسخ اللى انتشرت فى خلال 600 سنة و أكثر و يحرفوها ؟؟؟

كيف ؟؟ كيف ؟؟

!!!!!!!!!!!!

*​


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

وياليت تسالهم بعد عن هل عيسى ادعى الالهيه ولا قال انه هو رب  ماظني


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

من الي كتب الاناجيل الاربعه متى مرقس يوحنا والرابع مادري منو المهم  انت شو رايك فيهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*


BRAVE_HEART1 قال:



			وياليت تسالهم بعد عن هل عيسى ادعى الالهيه ولا قال انه هو رب  ماظني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يسوع قال ( أنا فى الآب و الآب فى .. من رأنى قد رأى الأب ) و طبعآ يقصد الآب بـ الله

لأنة بيعلمنا أن الله أب لنا حنون علينا

 و ليس الله الجبار المنتقم اللى نخاف منة زى اللى اتعلمتوة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*


BRAVE_HEART1 قال:



			من الي كتب الاناجيل الاربعه متى مرقس يوحنا والرابع مادري منو المهم  انت شو رايك فيهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اللى كتبوا الناجيل الأربعة هم :

1 ــ القديس متى البشير .

2 ــ القديس مرقس البشير .

3 ــ القديس لوقا البشير .

4 ــ القيس يوحنا البشير .




			المهم  انت شو رايك فيهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى اية شو رأيك فيهم ؟؟؟ 

هى مجلة بتسألة عليها ؟؟؟

حاجة غريبة !!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Fadie (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> وياليت تسالهم بعد عن هل عيسى ادعى الالهيه ولا قال انه هو رب ماظني


 
εἶπεν αὐτοῖς ᾿Ιησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν ᾿Αβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί.


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> هل انت تسأل البشر ام تسأل رب الانبياء والمرسلين لانه هو الذي قرر هذا
> لو انك قرأت التوراة والنبؤات عن السيد المسيح لما سألت اصلا
> لا تنسى ان بعد الآلام والموت قيامة
> انسيت ان المسيح قام في اليوم الثالث ؟
> ...


 
طب ممكن تقولي عدد التلاميذ اللي شهدوا الصلب و عدد التلاميذ اللي شهدوا القيام ؟؟؟


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *أزاى أتحرف ؟؟ و مين حرفة ؟؟*​
> *ردى على السؤالين دول بدليل *​
> *+*​
> 
> ...


 
والله أنت كلامك يضحك إنتشر الإنجيل في جميع أنحاء العالم و إترجم كمان ؟؟؟ هو زمان كان فيه مطابع عشان ينسخوا ملايين النسخ و يوزعوها و يترجموه كمان ؟؟؟؟ المقصود بالتحريف هو تحريف المصدر و ليس النسخ و الدلائل كتير و سؤالي البسيط اللي أنا سألته يوضح ده 
كام تلميذ شهدوا قيامه المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> سؤالي البسيط اللي أنا سألته يوضح ده
> كام تلميذ شهدوا قيامه المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟


 
شبهة ساقطة من زماااااااااان

11 تلميذ


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> شبهة ساقطة من زماااااااااان
> 
> 11 تلميذ


 
طبقا لإنجيل مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Bero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مساء الخير دكتور رفعت  اشكرك للسوال 
واحب اسألك سوال  انت بتقول انك اسمك دكتور رفعت لو انت بتعمل عملية جراحية ومطلوب للعملية كلى او اى جزء من الجسم وكل الناس اللى حواليك مفيش حد فيهم يقدر يكون بيتبرع للمريض. اللى لو محدش اتبرعله ان هيكون بتسوء حالته وبعدين يموت وانت بس اللى ممكن تتبرع للمريض ده دون عن باقى الناس لاءن فى تبرعك هيقبل جسم المريض العضو وبذلك هيكون بيعيش من جديد ويحيا 
فهل ستتبرع بالعضو للمريض ولا هتسيبه وتقول انا ماليش دعوه ؟
مع العلم ان فى تبرعك سيحيا المريض ولن يموت
فان كنت هتتبرع لكى يحيا هذا المريض  
فكم بالاحرى اناكان الله وجد انه فى موت ابنه يسوع فقط  يحيا كل من قبل هذا الخلاص 
فارجوك عزيزى دكتور رفعت ان تعرف ان الله لم يحبنا بالكلام فقط وهو سبحانه متعالى فى سماءه ويجاس يقول انا احبكم وهو فى سماءه ولكنه اظهر محبته ( لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا رومية 8:5)
 فكل البشر اخطاوا وكان يجب من يدفع ثمن خطانا الذى اخطاناه فى حق الله سبحانه 
(لانه  هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يومن بيه بل تكون له الحياة الابدية يوحنا 3 : 16 )وشكرآ لسوآلك ويارب اكون بساعدك علشان تفهم سؤالك وشكرآ


----------



## egy-islam (22 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> مساء الخير دكتور رفعت اشكرك للسوال
> واحب اسألك سوال انت بتقول انك اسمك دكتور رفعت لو انت بتعمل عملية جراحية ومطلوب للعملية كلى او اى جزء من الجسم وكل الناس اللى حواليك مفيش حد فيهم يقدر يكون بيتبرع للمريض. اللى لو محدش اتبرعله ان هيكون بتسوء حالته وبعدين يموت وانت بس اللى ممكن تتبرع للمريض ده دون عن باقى الناس لاءن فى تبرعك هيقبل جسم المريض العضو وبذلك هيكون بيعيش من جديد ويحيا
> فهل ستتبرع بالعضو للمريض ولا هتسيبه وتقول انا ماليش دعوه ؟
> مع العلم ان فى تبرعك سيحيا المريض ولن يموت
> ...


 

ألا تكفي عبارة غفرت لكم فهو الله رب جميع الخلق الذي بيده المغفرة الا تكفي أن يقول للناس لقد غفرت لكم لإني أحبكم ؟؟؟؟ بدون صلب و بدون تعذيب


----------



## قلم حر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

egy-islam قال:


> ألا تكفي عبارة غفرت لكم فهو الله رب جميع الخلق الذي بيده المغفرة الا تكفي أن يقول للناس لقد غفرت لكم لإني أحبكم ؟؟؟؟ بدون صلب و بدون تعذيب


هل هذا جواب منطقي ؟
من أنت حتى تحدد طريقة عمل الخالق ؟
--------------------------------------------------------
على مبدأك :
لماذا الحج ؟..............هل يحتاج الله للحج ؟
لماذا الزكاه .......اليس الله قادر أن يعطي الناس جميعا من دون وساطة بشر ؟
لماذا تذهب الناس الى جهنم ؟.....اليس الله قادر أن يعفوا عنهم جميعا ( لأنه يحبهم جميعا ) ؟


----------



## Fadie (23 ديسمبر 2006)

> طبقا لإنجيل مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
طبقا للأربعة اناجيل

و عشان اريحك

"الاثنى عشر" هو لقب للتلاميذ


----------



## Bero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Egy_islam
ممكن اسألك سؤال اذا وقف متهم امام القاضى لجريمة قتل مع سبق الاصرار والتعمد  وكان هذا القاضى معروف بالرحمة 
هل سيقول القاضى للمتهم اذهب لانى غفرت لك ام سيقول له انا رحيم لكنك يجب ان تعاقب على جريمتك
وعقوبتك هى الموت . وهنا كل العدل موجود فى القاضى  ورحمته لم ولن تفوق عدله . مع انه رحيم ولكنه عادل ايضا 
 ان كانت عقوبة القتل فى قانون البشرية هى الاعدام  فما بالك  جريمتك ناحية الله العادل والقدوس ؟
وان كنت متخيل انك لم تخطى الى الله فانت محتاج الى تصحيح افكارك فانت لم تخطى الى نفسك فقط بل الى الله سبحانه  مع ان الله رحيم ولكن يوجد ايضآ عدله. وعارف ان عدله  هو ان نحن مصيرنا هو الجحيم! 
وانت بتقول يكفى ان يقول قد غفرت خطايكم  فلماذا ملايين من الناس ذهبوا الى النار وبئس المصير هل الله عجز على قوله غفرت خطاياكم ؟ ومن سيدفع تمن هذا الغفران اللى احنا اخطانا فى حق الله ؟ وهل اله الاسلام قد غفر لكل المسلمين؟ام انه يوجد مسلمين فى النار الان 
وان قلنا انه يوجد مسلمين فى النار  فلماذا دحلوا النار ؟
 من فضلك جاوبنى على هذه الاسئلة و لا تنسى ان رحمة الله لم ولن تفوق عدله فهو الاله الرحيم والعادل ايضآ 
وجريمة القتل فى قانون البشرية عقوبتها الاعدام  وجريمتك نحو الله عقوبتها ايه؟وشكرآ


----------



## coptic hero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

egy-islam قال:


> ألا تكفي عبارة غفرت لكم فهو الله رب جميع الخلق الذي بيده المغفرة الا تكفي أن يقول للناس لقد غفرت لكم لإني أحبكم ؟؟؟؟ بدون صلب و بدون تعذيب



*يا ابنى ربنا بتاع الحاجات اللى ضد العقل البشرى يعنى يخلى نوح يبنى فلكه فوق جبل والناس تضحك عليه ويخلى موسى يهرب من جيش فرعون تجاه البحر ويبقى البحر امامه والجند وراه هو ده ربنا اعماله فوق التفكير البشرى مش يجى واحد علامه زى حضرتك وتقول كان ممكن ربنا يعمل كده*


----------



## Bero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

egy_islam تحيه ونعمة من يسوع المسيح
تعال نرى هل الله قد غفر فعلآ لاادم وحواء ام لا ويتحتم انه حتى ما نتاكد من مغفرة الله لادم وحواء هو
رفع العقوبة اى ابطال والغاء نتائج المعصية نهآئيآ او على الاقل الغاء اهم واقوى نتائج للخطية وهى الانفصال عن الله وعدم تعاملنا معه كما كان لادم قبا الخطية والا فانه فى حالة وجود كل نتائج الخطية ومعصية ادم موجودة فى كل الجنس البشرى فانه فى هذه الحاله لايمكن ان نقول كلمات لا دلائل لها  وليس له برهان حقيقى ولا يكون الله قد غفر فعلا لادم ونتهت القضية واصبحت رحمته اقو واعلى من عدله ونتائج المعصيه 
هى
1 _ جاء فى سورة البقرة  من 34 الى 39 فيها يقول الله لادم وحواء(اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدوآ ) (وفى الارض مستقر ومتاع الى حين ) ونرى ان نتيجة المعصية هى السقوط من الجنة  وعدوا مع بعضنآ البعض ومع الطبيعة ولكل واجد منا اجل وعمر وبعده الموت الجسدى وايضآالامراض التى تنهى حيام ملايين من البشر فنحن اتينا وجئنا الى الارض مباشرة وليست من الجنة الى الارض كما كان ادم وحواء  وايضآ اصبحنا غير معصومين من الخطاء كما كان ادم قبل السقوط  وحسب ما جاء فى الحديث الشريف (كل ابن ادم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابين) كلنا مولدين وفى اجسادنا نتيجة معصية ادم  خطائين بالطبيعة منفصلين عن الله تحت سلطان الشيطان ولسنا ابدآ حسب حالة ادم قبل الخليقة وايضآ نموت وادم وحواء عوقبا بالموت اى الحياة الى حين وبالمت الروحى اى الطرد من الجنة والانفصال عن الله 
2_ نحن اى كل الجنس البشرى المجتمعين  نحتاج الى شفيع معصوم من الخطاء اى كامل حتى يرفع العقوبة ويلغى الموت الروحى وهذا هويسوع المسيح وحده فقط وحتى نبى الاسلام يحتاج الى شفيع وبحسب ما جاء فى الحديث الشريف (ما من ابن ادم ادخله عمله الجنة فقال له احدهم حتى انت يارسول الله فقال له حتى انا ان لم يتغمدنى الله برحمته وغفرانه) ويسوع الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد هو الوحيد الذى لم يخضع لسلطان الشيطان حتى ان نبى الاسلام يقول (ما من ابن ادم مولودا الا يمسه الشيطان حين يولد فيستهل صارخآ من مس الشيطان الا عيسى ابن مريم ) فاذا اخذنا فى الاعتبار ان الشيطان ( يجرى من ابن ادم مجرى الدم ) هنا يكون يسوع غير حاضع لسلطان الشيطان نهائيآ 
3_واسألك من هم الذين كان الله يخاطبهم بالجمع وليس بصيغة المثتى فى كلمة (اهبطوا) التى جاءت فلى الايه 35 من سورة البقرة  وهنا لايمكن ان يكون الله يعظم ادم ويحترمه فيخاطبه هو وحواء بالجمع  وايضآ لا يمكن ان يكون منطقيا ان يكون الشيطان والحية معهم فى الحوار  لانه فى اية 37  (حتى ياتيكم منى هدى  فمن تبع )هل يمكن ان يكون الشيطان منتظر هداية من الله والحية هى الاحرى اتنتظر الهدى ام ان الله يكلم ادم  بالنيابة  عن كل الجنس البشرى الذى كان فى صلب ادم منذ ان خلقه الله وبحسب ما جاء فى الحديث الشريف (جحد ادم فجحدت ذريته من بعده) 
 4_بموت يسوع المسيح الغيت عقوبة الموت الروحى اى الانفصال عن الله الى الابد  بموت يسوع اصبحنا احرار من الشيطان الذى هو عدونا وهو الذى اصبح خاضع لنا بصليب يسوع اى اعطانا سلطان على الشيطان (لوقا 1:9) ودعا تلاميذه الاثنى عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطان على جميع الشياطين وشفاء امراض )
5_بموت يسوع المسيح اصبحنا مقبولين اما الله كما كانت حياة ادم قبل المعصية


----------



## لست أدري (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بالرغم من ان سؤالك ديني و ينتمي الى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة, الا ان سؤالك سهل سنرد عليه

من قال ان الله هو الذي صلب و تعذب؟
الي صلب و تعذب جسد المسيح, جسد عادي لم يعرف الخطئة قط, فمن قال ان الله هو الذي صلب؟

 الروك ... إذاً من الذي صلب .. جسده فقط ؟؟ إذا جسد ربكم .. دعني أسألك سؤال ... أنتم بالضبط بماذا تؤمنون ؟؟ سألت الكثير من المسيحيين عن ربهم بعضهم أجاب بأن عيسى هو الرب الواحد .. والبعض الآخر قال بأنه ابن الرب ليس إلا .. جربت أن أسأل عن ديانتكم علي أهتدي للديانة الصحيحة ولازلت أبحث .. أجبني .


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لست أدري قال:


> بالرغم من ان سؤالك ديني و ينتمي الى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة, الا ان سؤالك سهل سنرد عليه
> 
> من قال ان الله هو الذي صلب و تعذب؟
> الي صلب و تعذب جسد المسيح, جسد عادي لم يعرف الخطئة قط, فمن قال ان الله هو الذي صلب؟
> ...


 

من قال بأن المسيح بلا خطيئة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## لست أدري (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لم أفهم ما ترمي إليه لم أتحدث عن الخطيئة بل تحدثت عن ربكم فالمسيحية من هو ... ثم من منكم يستطيع اخباري بتفاصيل هذه الديانة علي اهتدي لها


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> egy_islam تحيه ونعمة من يسوع المسيح
> تعال نرى هل الله قد غفر فعلآ لاادم وحواء ام لا ويتحتم انه حتى ما نتاكد من مغفرة الله لادم وحواء هو
> رفع العقوبة اى ابطال والغاء نتائج المعصية نهآئيآ او على الاقل الغاء اهم واقوى نتائج للخطية وهى الانفصال عن الله وعدم تعاملنا معه كما كان لادم قبا الخطية والا فانه فى حالة وجود كل نتائج الخطية ومعصية ادم موجودة فى كل الجنس البشرى فانه فى هذه الحاله لايمكن ان نقول كلمات لا دلائل لها وليس له برهان حقيقى ولا يكون الله قد غفر فعلا لادم ونتهت القضية واصبحت رحمته اقو واعلى من عدله ونتائج المعصيه
> هى
> ...


 

و الله كلامك جميل جدا , احب أن أقرأه و لنتناقش علي حد قولك و سؤالك التي بدأت به ؟؟
إذا كان لابد من صلب المسيح ليتم المغفرة و قد تم حسب قولكم صلب المسيح فلماذا تستمر نتائج المعصية ؟؟؟ لماذا لا تزال بنات حواء يعانون من أحكام الله عليهم حسب الكتاب المقدس من حمل وتعب و ولادة و سيادة أدم عليها ؟؟؟ ألم تتم المغفرة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لست أدري قال:


> لم أفهم ما ترمي إليه لم أتحدث عن الخطيئة بل تحدثت عن ربكم فالمسيحية من هو ... ثم من منكم يستطيع اخباري بتفاصيل هذه الديانة علي اهتدي لها


 
لست أدري أنا مسلم , أحاور الأخوة المسيحين الذين يحترمو النقاش فقط


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> طبقا للأربعة اناجيل
> 
> و عشان اريحك
> 
> "الاثنى عشر" هو لقب للتلاميذ


 

يعني ممكن أقول إحنا خمس أخوة و إحنا أربعة بس ؟؟؟؟ أظن 12 ده رقم و ليس لقب 


أما طبقا للأربع أناجيل هل من الممكن ذكر النصوص ؟؟؟؟


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هل هذا جواب منطقي ؟
> من أنت حتى تحدد طريقة عمل الخالق ؟
> --------------------------------------------------------
> على مبدأك :
> ...


 الإجابه علي أسئلتك هي بأن كل ما ذكرته هو تكليف من الله و كل واحد حر بأن يتبع أوامر الله فلينجو أو لا يتبعها فليهلك هذا هو العدل


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> Egy_islam
> ممكن اسألك سؤال اذا وقف متهم امام القاضى لجريمة قتل مع سبق الاصرار والتعمد وكان هذا القاضى معروف بالرحمة
> هل سيقول القاضى للمتهم اذهب لانى غفرت لك ام سيقول له انا رحيم لكنك يجب ان تعاقب على جريمتك
> وعقوبتك هى الموت . وهنا كل العدل موجود فى القاضى ورحمته لم ولن تفوق عدله . مع انه رحيم ولكنه عادل ايضا
> ...


 

كلامك مظبوط لكن مين اللي هايدفع ثمن الجريمة الجاني و هذا هو العقاب و العدل أم أحد أخر ؟؟؟؟

أم عن من دخل النار فهو نتيجه عمله و معصيته و هل تعتقد بأن كل المسلمين سيدخلون الجنة ؟؟ فهناك المسلم بالأسم فقط و الذي يرتكب معاصي و ذنوب و هل تعتقد بأن شفاعة النبي سيصلها كل مسلم بالطبع لا . المسلم الحق هو الذي سيصلها 

و شكرا


----------



## Bero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزى EGY-ISLAM انا باشكرك لاجل انك شخص ذوق ومحترم وانا هاحاول اجاوب بعض الاسئلة والباقى بعد كده ان شاء الله 
*انا جبت لك من كتابك ( ما من ابن ادم مولود  الا يمسه الشيطان حين يولد  فيستهل صارخآ من مس الشيطان الا عيسى ابن مريم) 
 ممكن تقولى يعنى ايه ان الشيطان لم يقدر ان يمسه عيسى ابن مريم (يسوع المسيح) مع العلم بكده هيكون مس نبيك ايضآ 
*وامسيح فى القرآن سيرته معصومة كرسالته فقد شهد الملاك بذلك لاذ قال لامه:(انا رسول ربك لاهب لك غلامآ زكيآ) وقد قال البيضاوى فى تفسير كلمة "زكى" ان عيسى كان مترقيآمن سن الى سن
ومن الكتاب المقدس فى رسالة بطرس الرسول (لانكم لهذا دعيتم فان المسيح تالم لاجلنا تاركآ لنا مثالا لكى تتبعوا خطوانه .الذى لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فمه مكر  .الذى شتم لم يكن يشتم عوضآ واذا تالم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضى بعدل  1بطرس 21:2و22و23 )
والان ما تعليقك على كتابك والكتاب المقدس وهذا على سبيل المثال وليس حصريآ وشكرآ ليك


----------



## Bero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

egy-islam قال:


> و الله كلامك جميل جدا , احب أن أقرأه و لنتناقش علي حد قولك و سؤالك التي بدأت به ؟؟
> إذا كان لابد من صلب المسيح ليتم المغفرة و قد تم حسب قولكم صلب المسيح فلماذا تستمر نتائج المعصية ؟؟؟ لماذا لا تزال بنات حواء يعانون من أحكام الله عليهم حسب الكتاب المقدس من حمل وتعب و ولادة و سيادة أدم عليها ؟؟؟ ألم تتم المغفرة ؟؟؟؟؟


عزيزى ايجى اسلام  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سوالك هو لماذ يحدث لنا دا ولماذ النساء يحدث لها فى الولادة  والتعب الشديد الذى يصبيهم وهذا بمنتهى البساطة يوضوح انه لابد ان يتم دفع تمن لهذه الخطية استاذى بمنتهى البساطة الخطية عقابها هو موت تموت وليس تعب فى الحياة وهذا ليس كلامى وسوفالثبتلك من الكتاب المقدس ما هو عقاب الخطية 
فى (تكوين 2 : 17 ) وهو يقول يوم تاكل من هذه الشجرة موت تموت 
وهنا الله لم يقصد الموت الجسدى لكنه يقصد الانفصال عنه ويقصد الموت الابدى يا عزيزى  لان الله ليس ضعيفا وكان يمكنه انه يميته فى نفس لحظة اكله من هذه الشجرة او عصيانه 
وايضا مذكور فى القران ان الله قال لادم اهبطو للارض سوالى ليك عزيزى فى حالة كفاية التوبة  لماذا لم يرجع ادام للجنة لماذ عندما تاب لم يفتح له الجنة ويدعوه ويقول له قد سمعت توبتك لكن كان لابد من سفك دماء وهذا ما حدث (فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ)
وهنا طبعا انت عارف ان الله هو اللى قال لادام ازاى يتوب ومع ذلك لم يكن كفاية له ان يدخله الجنة


----------



## Bero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

(ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى    )    سورة طه 
وسالى ليك بماننا فى موسم الحج  والذبح هل تعلم من اين الذبح او من اين فكرة تقديم الذبح العظيم الذى قدمه ابراهيم عن ابنه اذا كان اسماعيل او اسحق 
وهى فى سورة الصافات (وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ) 
ما هى فكرة الذبح هنا  ولماذ قدم ابراهيم هذا الذبح  وسالى ليك الذبح هذا من الله ولا من ابراهيم 
عزيزى ايجى اسلام هنا القران يصرح علنية ان الفداء لا يمكن ان يتم الا عن طريق سفك دم 
لماذ كان يجب ان يموت الذبح 
ارجو منك الرد وارجو منك التفكير جيدا لماذ على المسلم كل عام ان يقدم ذبيحة والدم تملاء الاراضى ونرى ان كل مسلم عايز يخزى العين يجيب الدم ويعمل بيه شكل خمسة وهنا بيعلن حماية الدم لهذا البيت 
عزيزى ايجى اسلام ارجو ان تكون عارفا لم قاله القران بخصوص هل يجب ان تقدم ذبح ام لا  واترك لك التفكير


----------



## Bero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور. الإصدار 2.02 - للإمام جلال الدين السيوطي
المجلد السادس >> 22 - سورة الحج مدينة وآياتها ثمان وسبعون >> التفسير
--مزيد-- الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ما عمل ابن آدم يوم النحر عملا أحب إلى الله من هراقه دم، وانها لتأتي يوم القيامة بقرونها واظلافها وأشعارها، وإن الدم ليقع من الله بمكان قبل أن يقع على الأرض فطيبوا بها نفسا".
وأخرج ابن ماجة والحاكم وصححه والبيهقي، عن أب هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من وجد سعة لأن يصحي فلم يضح فلا يقربن مصلانا".
وهذا حديث عن الرسول فما رايك بان احب الاعمال عند الله هراقة ادام والنحر ما رايك عزيزى هل لازلت تعتقد ان التوبة كفيلة بدخولك الجنة  
فكر كدة شوية وبعد كدة هتعرف ان التوبة لا تكفى عزيزى لكى تدخلك الجنة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Bero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

وهذا حديث عن السيدة عائشة 
قَالَ (مَاعَمِلَ ابْنُ آدَمَ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ عَمَلاً أَحَبَّ إِلَى عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ هِرَاقَةَ دَمٍ. وَإِنَّهُ لَيَأْتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِقُرُونِهَا وَأَظْلاَفِهَا وَأَشْعَارِهَا. وإِنَّ الدَّمَ لَيَقَعُ مِنَ اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِمَكَانٍ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقَعَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. فَطِيبُوا بِهَا نَفْساً)
فكر جيدا يا عزيزى ايجى اسلام


----------



## Bero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

egy-islam
وتعليقى على الاية الموجودة فى سورة الصافات 
وفديناه بذبح عظيم 
سوالى ليك اى كان نوع الذبح العظيم هل تعتقد ان ثمن اسماعيل كان هذا الذبح اى كل مايسويه ليس مجرد اكثر من ذبيحة اى كان نوعها مع ان الله فضل بنى ادام عن جميع مخلوقاته  هل يكفى دم مجرد ذبيحة 
هل تمنك ذبيحة يا استاذ ايجى وشكر ليك 
واذا كانت الذبح الذى قدمه ابراهيم هى التمن الكافى اذا دعنى اسالك اذا ارد الله ا يفدى اسماعيل وكل البشر هيفديه بايه يعنى ايه التمن الى لازم يندفع  واشكرك مرة اخرى لكلامك الجميل الذى اذا دل دل على شخصية جميلة ومفكرة وارجو ان تكون فعلا مفكر محايد فى كلامك وتفكيرك وافعالك


----------



## elfnansaid (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ماشعورك عندما يضحى اى شخص من اجلك ماذا سوف يكون تصرفك وقتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد..
السلام عليكم دى اول رد ليه فى المنتدى اللى السيد واضع هذا السوال لو بسيط لسؤال حضرتك كويس هيتضح لك امو كتير طبعا انتا تقول عندما يضحى اى شخص من اجلك  فهل تشبه انت الرب بالشخص ولو كان عيسى عليه السلام شخص مثل  المثل بتاع حضرتك فلم تعبدونه انتم تقولون انه ابن الله يعنى على كلامكم ان له اب طيب من الاولى ان تعبد الاب  ولا الابن طبعا هتجاوب وتئول ان الابن هوا اللى هيوصلنا الى الاب هئولك انتا هايل بس فى شئ لو الابن يملك شئ لنفسه  لم صرخ عند الصلب وينادى ربه بالنجاه ولم تتخذون من دون الله مالا يضركم ومالا ينفعكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





*​


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

elfnansaid قال:


> *ماشعورك عندما يضحى اى شخص من اجلك ماذا سوف يكون تصرفك وقتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد..*
> 
> *السلام عليكم دى اول رد ليه فى المنتدى اللى السيد واضع هذا السوال لو بسيط لسؤال حضرتك كويس هيتضح لك امو كتير طبعا انتا تقول عندما يضحى اى شخص من اجلك فهل تشبه انت الرب بالشخص ولو كان عيسى عليه السلام شخص مثل المثل بتاع حضرتك فلم تعبدونه انتم تقولون انه ابن الله يعنى على كلامكم ان له اب طيب من الاولى ان تعبد الاب ولا الابن طبعا هتجاوب وتئول ان الابن هوا اللى هيوصلنا الى الاب هئولك انتا هايل بس فى شئ لو الابن يملك شئ لنفسه لم صرخ عند الصلب وينادى ربه بالنجاه ولم تتخذون من دون الله مالا يضركم ومالا ينفعكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​
> 
> ​


هل هذا ردك على السؤال الأصلي ؟
ألا تستطيع الرد ؟
و الأجمل أنك تسأل و ترد على نفسك !!!!!
و بفهم خاطىء !!
ما دمت تسأل و تجيب ......لماذا تتحاور ؟


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخوتي*

*طبعاً بعد ما قريت كل ال أتكتب*
*أنا شفت أن صاحب السؤال الدكتور أسماعيل *
*ال أسمة ...... في منتدي عرباوي*
*قد سأل سؤال وقد أجبناه*
*وهو أقتنع*
*ومادام السؤال قد أجيب فلا داعي لتكملة هذا الحوار الجدلي*
*فلو هناك أستفسار من الدكتور أسماعيل فليتفضل وأن كان لا*
* فليغلق الحوار*
*فلا مكان هنا للحوارات الأسلامية سواء في الأسئلة أو الأجوبة*
*فهذا القسم قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط*​*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 يناير 2007)

لست أدري قال:


> بالرغم من ان سؤالك ديني و ينتمي الى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة, الا ان سؤالك سهل سنرد عليه
> 
> من قال ان الله هو الذي صلب و تعذب؟
> الي صلب و تعذب جسد المسيح, جسد عادي لم يعرف الخطئة قط, فمن قال ان الله هو الذي صلب؟
> ...


 

*+*

الاخ لست أدرى ..


الالم والعذاب شعر بهم وتحملهم (( الجسد )) .. و الذى مات هو (( الجسد )) .. طيب لو كان مات الجسد يبقى الخلاص تم بواسطة الجسد بس ..  يعنى الناسوت بس ؟ .. أمال ليه بنقول ان المسيح هو الله و ان الله هو اللى خلصنا طالما الجسد بس هو اللى مات و اتحمل الالم والعذاب ؟؟

هقولك ليه 

اولا الجسد اللى حصل له كل ده من الم و عذاب وموت و قيامه ..كان جسد (( بلا خطية )) ..يبقى بيفرق عن الجسد العادى أنه بلا خطية .. و عدم وجود خطية دى بفعل اللاهوت اللى متحد بالجسد من غير اختلاط ولا امتزاج .. كمان اللى أقام الجسد من الموت هو اللاهوت .. يعنى الذات الالهيه التى لم تفارق الجسد لحظة واحده ولا طرفة عين ..  إذاً الخلاص تم بالجسد المتحد باللاهوت إتحاد غير منظور بلا إختلاط أو إمتزاج أو تغيير .. فيبقى اللى مات على الصليب هو .. الله المتجسد  (( بمعنى الذات الالهيه متحدة بالجسد كما سبق و أوضحنا )) .. و اللى مات على الصليب أيضاً هو أبن الله (( لان المسيح هو إقنوم الابن من جهة الثالوث الاقدس )) و اللى مات على الصليب هو الله برضه (( لان الابن فى الاب و الاب فى الابن و الاتنين واحد )) .. فيبقى يا أخى اللى مات على الصليب هو .. الله المتجسد .. هو إبن الله .. هو الله .. و التلاته واحد


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 يناير 2007)

egy-islam قال:


> و الله كلامك جميل جدا , احب أن أقرأه و لنتناقش علي حد قولك و سؤالك التي بدأت به ؟؟
> إذا كان لابد من صلب المسيح ليتم المغفرة و قد تم حسب قولكم صلب المسيح فلماذا تستمر نتائج المعصية ؟؟؟ لماذا لا تزال بنات حواء يعانون من أحكام الله عليهم حسب الكتاب المقدس من حمل وتعب و ولادة و سيادة أدم عليها ؟؟؟ ألم تتم المغفرة ؟؟؟؟؟


 

*+*

الاخ egy-islam

المسيح خلصنا من (( عقوبة الخطيه )) وليس من (( فعل الخطية )) .. يعنى المسيح لم يجعلنا ملائكه .. دا حتى الملائكة سقطت .. و لكن قدم لينا نعم من خلالها من الممكن ان نصير اعظم من الملائكة .. 

كمان ليس من المعقول والمنطقى ان يقول الله أمر ما و يعود يُغّيره .. فليس لدينا ناسخ ومنسوخ .. و لكن الله يعمل لصالح البشر جميعاً إن آمنوا بإسمه .. يعنى أنت بتقول ليه الخطية شغاله لغاية دلوقتى ؟ .. فأنا بقولك ان ربنا لم ينزع الخطية من القلوب .. لان الطبيعه سقطت .. بس عمل أيه احسن من أنه ينزعها ؟ .. ادانا قوة نقدر نتغلب بيها على الخطية .. طيب القوة دى ناخدها ازاى ؟ .. بأننا نؤمن بالمسيح رب و إله و (( نتعمد )) و نواظب على الاعتراف و التناول ونسلك بمخافة الله فى حياتنا .. طيب كل ده كان ممكن نلاقيه لو المسيح لم يمت ؟؟ .. طبعاً لاء .. و لاء ليه ؟ .. لان لو المسيح لم يمت ولم يقم من الاموات .. كان فى الاصل ابونا آدم مات بخطيته ومن غير فداء .. و كان كل الجنس البشرى بالتبعيه ماتوا على نفس الوضع .. و كانوا كلهم راحوا الجحيم .. و ده كله ضد رحمة ربنا .. 

و صلت ؟


----------

